# Best way to BBQ chicken?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I bought myself a Big Green Egg XL as a housewarming gift a few weeks ago. I’ve made ribs twice, wings one night and on Saturday I had a big group over for pork shoulder tacos/sandwiches. All came out awesome. I plan to do a couple of whole chickens this weekend but I’m still trying to decide on whole, beercan, spatchcocked, 325 degree or low and slow. I do plan to brine overnight. Any thoughts on BBQ chicken technique?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Brine , Split , Low and Slow, Bast , Enjoy the Egg my son has two, the small and XL , I'll add one to kit once I'm done with the move to GA.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Courtesy of My BGE ... Dry Rub, (my recipe) pit temp run at 225°... Pulled it when meat temp hit 160° in the thickest part of the thigh.....Used a 4.5 lb bird.
.Nothing else needed unless you want to slap some wet sauce on it when it came off the grill
That's a pork butt beside the the chicken halves. 
Damn I'm Good

Buy a DigiQ or like product to go with it... Along with a couple of other meat probe thermometers if you run different cuts.
Note the probes on picture one


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> View attachment 30930
> View attachment 30938
> View attachment 30946
> 
> ...


Thanks - I bought the cyberQ, which is like a wifi enabled version of the digiQ. I used it last weekend for 3 shoulders and they turned out great.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

splitting it is the way to go, take a good pair of kitchen shears and cut along both sides of the backbone and remove it and open it up and lay skin side up


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I do beercan. Put two on the BBQ and come back 1 hour later... no mess no fuss...

Sandcrab


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I like doing drunken chicken. I do them at 375* with a light coat of olive oil and what ever rub or spice we decide on. The olive oil and high temp will aid in crisping up the skin.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I spatchcocked two whole chickens Saturday. Ran the BGE at 250. breast meat hit 160 after about 2 hours and 40 minutes. Meat was moist, tender and delicious. Skin was rubbery garbage. I'm going to try one at 325 and one at 375-400 to see what happens.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I did two more chickens last weekend. I treated them the same way except I ran the BGE at 350. Much better skin. I might experiment with roasting the birds at 250-300 and then jacking the temp up super high around 500-600 to crisp the skin at the end.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Usually do a whole chicken with just butter and rub underneath the skin. Take the remaining butter and put it on the outside of the skin. Sprinkle the outside with a nice coat of rub. Run the smoker around 350 F until the breast hits 160 F.


----------

